# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Fjalë me shumë kuptime!

## ||_BeJbi_||

Kush te di le ti thote:

Une vesh 
Ti vesh 
Ai vesh .........(Vesh = veshje)
Vesh ( Pjese e trupit)
Mos ta marrin kush vesh, ca ke thene se eshte turp.
Vesh = (degjoj/kuptoj..etj etj)
Sinonime dhe antonime me vone se tani s'po me vijne ne mendje!

Qepe=Perime
Qepe=Qepe Pallton/Pandallonat/Bluzen/Gojen/Etj Etj

Kisha=Ku nje njeri mund te Falet
Kisha=kam pasur dicka (ne te shkuaren)

Pata=shpend
Pata=kam pasur dicka (ne te shkuaren)

Keto ishin disha fjale mirepres dhe me shume  :Lulja3:

----------


## Sabriu

Temë shum e qëlluar,shum shkurt dua të them vetëm pak ca nëse më lejoni.Pikërisht sinonime si këto të cilat dikur nuk i kuptonim,dhe duke mos i angazhuar ekspertët e lëmive të caktuara por duke i anashkaluar qdohere,shtetet ballkanike e në veqanti Serbija dhe Greqia përfituan miliona e miliona dollar,duke e dëmtuar ekonominë shqiptare në përgjithësi.
E dyta:Nëse shiqohen me vëmendje vendimet e gjykatave të Serbisë ku shqiptarët janë denuar me denime maramendëse ka shum elemente të sinonimeve nëpër deklaratat e të pandehurve ku gjyqtari serbijan pastaj i ka përdorur në mënyrën ma të paskrupullt me të vetmin qëllim që vendimi i gjykatës të dali sa më i drejtë dhe i bazuar në ligj.
E treta.Raste të tilla kur mosnjohja e sinonimeve apo për shkak të njohjes së tyreve nga armiqt e shqiptarëve,ka pas dëme edhe në lëmitë tjera administrative, civilo-juridike,pronësore etj.
Andaj njohja sa më lartë e shprehjeve të tilla bënë të mundshëm që të ecim më shpejt para duke mos i përsëritur gabimet e së kaluarës.

----------


## oiseau en vol

O Sabri, u lodhe dhe ti duke qare hallet e kombit...

Nejse, mire ben, por ketu ia ke mbeshtjell ne tym. Fjala *pata* me qafe dhe une *pata*, nuk jane sinonime, por homonime. Dmth jane fjale qe shqiptohen njelloj dhe kane kuptime krejt te ndryshme. Homonimet mund te jene dy llojesh : homografe (kur shkruhen njelloj) dhe homofone (kur shqiptohen njelloj). Meqe shqipja i lexon fjalet siç shkruhen, atehere ky dallim ne shqip nuk ekziston. Pra quhen shkurt homonime.

Keshtu Sabri, edhe qesh pak ore burre i dheut se ngele duke vajtuar gjithe diten e naten  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Manulaki

gryke = mali, shishe, organ ne trupin e njeriut
nuk me kujtohen te tjera tani, eh tete vjecare sa kohe ka kaluar

----------


## Qerim

tok(dhe)-tok(bashke)
dhe`-dhe
ve-e ve`ja
fole`-fole

----------


## Sabriu

Për ojseau en vol,

Po keni të drejtë për ate që ti thua,është cekur edhe nga BeJbi,ku ceket:Sinonime dhe antonime,nuk e kamë vërejtur meqenëse jamë"Mr i ditur"jurist.Ndërsa sa i përket se qaj hallet e kombit edhe këtu keni të drejt.Nëse njeriu nuk ka mundësi të bëjë ate që mendon bile le të derdh një pikë loti për mjerimin e kombit tonë fatëzi e tragjik.
Nëse nuk ndjej dhembje për kombin tim,bile ia vlenë të paraqitem se ndjej dhembje,kështu ndoshta do të më respektoin më tepër shqiptarët.Nëse rastësisht afirmohem në politikë atëhere vaj-halli popullin për një politikan si unë.Nisem nga kjo premisë se të gjithë vajtoinë për kombin kështu si unë por :karrikat e buta,paraja,shetitë,drekat,darkat,pushimet në vilat luksoze etj do të më bëjnë që tërë energjinë time ta shpenzoi për ato kombe të cilat mi ofroinë këto kushte,e dihet se shpenzimet e tilla i paguajnë pa mëdyshje,shtetet ballkanike sllavo-ortodokëse si çdohere.
Mirë e ke se mjaf qava për të ziun komb,por edhe kësaj radhe do fitoi ndonjë poen ..mbes me shpresë...
Edhe diqka, se mu ka zgjatur gjuha e mekur  dhe e kalbur,
jo,jo po e lë për herat tjera,mjaft fola palidhje e budallakisht më falni iu lutem.
Kam besim se me këto budallaq që kamë dhe me lexime palidhje që bëjë kësaj vere shpresoi se prej"Mr i dituri" do të "ulem një titull më poshtë""dr.i dituri"
nuk vlenë për të gjithë por që të bëhesh"dr.i ditur"për tipat si unë duhet medoemos të jesh pak ca i krisur...
Iu lutem mos i lexoini këta rreshta,janë ca të mërzitshme e palidhje..ja kështu e keni ju të gjorët me mua bashk  kur i ipet shanca që të flasi qdokushi e kërkushi ..ja si unë "I dituri"tani duhet të lexoi disa të dhëna shkencore lidhur me :majmun duke kercyer: otivet e vrasjeve..për cilin vend dhe ku do ta lexoni një libër në fund të këtij viti..një libër me plot budallallëqe e të mërzitshëm..Ja prap e zgjata shum  "budallaj mbetet i pandryshuar..budalla..në nisje e sosje..
Mu thaftë mua gjuha sa shum "çajë e gënjejë."

"Mr.i dituri"

----------


## honeyy

1.*akrep*(horoskopi)
*akrep*(ore)

----------


## babybell

gabim:
"qepë" dhe "qepe" nuk shqiptohen njesoj. po ashtu "tokë" dhe "tok". pb eshte se shqipes i kane hequr theksat kur e njehsuan............po s'duhet te ngaterrohemi.

----------


## ||_BeJbi_||

hahahhah XxX lool fank juuuuuuuuuuuu kith kith lene mo zjuarsi e rralle una :P 

Sabriu un sa here te shikoj qe ke postu ti ne donje tem qe kam hap un me fal qe ta them po nuk e lexoj sepse tek tema qe hapa me poezit e mia ajo qe the skishte fare lidhje me poezite e mia qe kshu am sorry...

babybell qepe-perime qepe-mbylle gojen 
ke te dret nuk shqiptohen njesoj por afersisht aty aty jan fjalet...nejse
flm per postimin 

Mirepres postime te tjera  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Sabriu

Për BeJbi,

E nderuar unë nuk postova tek poezit e tua që të njejta ti t`i lexosh,unë nuk postoi për ty por thjeshtë për të komunikuar sadopak me shqiptar.Me thënë të drejtën jam shum i zënë me lexime tjera por ja në forume disi ndjej një qlodhje,shkruaj lirshëm dhe pa u hamendur shum,kuptohet pse ,sepse këtu nuk kemi të bëjmë me ndonjë desertacion por me biseda të thjeshta e miçësore.Sa i përket asaj se : a ka pas lidhje apo jo ate që kam shkruar unë lidhur me poezitë e tua ti nuk ke dë drejtë morale ta vlerësosh sepse ti ke hapur temë.Pra mund të komentosh e asesi të vlerësosh tjetrin në temën tënde.Pastaj i lexon postimet e mia apo jo ajo fare nuk më intereson thash unë muk shkruaj që të bëhem i madh e i vogël,patriot e kombëtar etj..thjesht shkruaj për tu relaksuar,
dhe ti këtu ke shpreh një naivitet të cilin as një fëmi i klasit të par nuk e kishte bërë dot,por megjithatë nuk do të thot se ti nuk ke talent për të shkruar poezi,mendoi se një talen të till e ke.

----------


## ||_BeJbi_||

Do dru- Dru per zjar / kur te rrafin 

Hape gojen-Hape te shof/hape gojen fol

----------


## hope31

laj rroba
laj hasapet (me dike)

----------


## ||_BeJbi_||

Mund te thuash dhe kshu:

Laj Borxhet (me dike)
Laj Hakun (me dike)
Laj duart me ty (dmth qe sdua te merrem me me ty)

Fare-Dmth nuk di asgje
Ti je Fare - Dmth Ti je i/e Cmendur

Furce-Qe lyen shpine
Furce-Qe lan Dhembet
Sa Furca Leshon-Genjen Ekzagjiron Gjerat


Fut-Te Futesh dicka Shembull: Futesh Celsin Ne der
Ma beri me te futur-Me Mashtroj/Me genjej

----------


## Arrnubi

*xhami* - xhami i dritares

*xhami* - xhami ku falen njerezit

*bari* - bari qe mbin ne toke dhe hane kafshet

*bari* - bari si medikament mjekues

----------


## Arcimedes

para  -  leke per me blere gjera te ndryshme
para  -  hec para, hecen para

----------


## Arcimedes

gjuha -  llapa e gojes
gjuha -   gjuha Shqipe, apo gjuhe te ndryshme

----------


## Davius

*PRES I kal.* 

1. Heq një pjesë nga e tëra me një përdorëse a mjet të mprehtë (me thikë, me gërshërë, me sëpatë etj.); ndaj diçka në pjesë, e bëj pjesë-pjesë me një vegël ë tillë. Ia prenë degët e thata. Pres anët e letrës (e teneqesë). Pres bukën (mollën, pjeprin, mishin). Pres dru bëj dru në pyll. Preu shiritin (kur 
inaugurohet një vepër) inauguroi, përuroi. Pres me thikë (me sëpatë, me 
gërshërë, me sharrë). Pres me dysh (me tresh). E preu thela-thela 
(copa-copa). E preu për së gjati (për së gjeri). 

2. Shkurtoj, heq, krasit, korr, kosit, rrafshoj etj. diçka me një përdorëse a mjet të mprehtë. Preu flokët i shkurtoi ose i hoqi fare. Pres thonjtë. Pres misrin korr misrin. Prenë pyllin. E preu mollën se u tha. Ia prenë këmbën (dorën, gishtin). Ia prenë kokën. I preu kërthizën. Prenë vreshtin e krasitën. 

3. Çaj së gjati një pjesë të trupit me thikë, me brisk, me sëpatë, me sharrë etj., plagos me një mjet të tillë. Preu gishtin (dorën, këmbën). E preu pak berberi. E preu me brisk (me xham). E ka prerë thellë. 

4. bised. Ther me thikë a me një vegël tjetër të mprehtë. Preu një dele (një 
dash, një pulë). Ia prenë djalin nazistët. 

5. Vras në masë, ther shumë vetë; shfaros me shumicë, grij. Armiqtë vranë e 
prenë pleq, gra e fëmijë. E prenë armikun në qafë të malit. E prenë bletën e 
mbytën bletën për t'i marrë mjaltin. Ia preu lia pulat. E preftë murtaja (kolera, 
e zeza, mortja)! mallk. 

6. jokal. vet. veta III. Është i mprehtë, mund të ndajë lehtë një pjesë nga e 
tëra, të çajë diçka etj. (për thikën, gërshërën, sëpatën etj.). Thika (sëpata) 
nuk priste mirë. Ky brisk nuk pret. Sharra priste shumë. 

7. E çaj me diçka të mprehtë; vet. veta III hyn në mish dhe e çan si me thikë; utet diku dhe e çan. I ka prerë këmbët nëpër truskë. I preu gishtin një gjethe (një rrasë e hollë, një xham). M`i preu spangoja duart. E ka prerë litari. E preu me dhëmbë. 

8. Ndaj me gërshërë një copë stofi, basme etj. Në pjesë sipas përmasave të 
trupit kur qep një kostum, një fustan etj.; qep një petk të ri. Pres një kostum 
(një pallto, një palë pantallona, një fustan, një këmishë). Di të presë e të 
qepë. 

9. Caktoj a shënoj me përpikëri kufijtë e diçkaje, i vë shenjë kufiri; e ndaj a e 
bëj diçka sipas një forme, një kallëpi etj. Prenë themelet e ndërtesës. Presin 
tulla (tjegulla). Pres me vija. 

10. Ndaj me diçka, e bëj në pjesë; vet. veta III e takon dhe e ndan më dysh, 
më tresh etj. E preu me një vijë. E preu arën me katërsh me hendek. Lumi e 
pret fushën më dysh. E pret pak në cepa. Vija AB pret vijën CD. gjeom. 

11. Prodhoj e nxjerr në qarkullim një monedhë të re (zakonisht të metaltë). 
Këtë monedhë e kanë prerë ardianët. 

12. Marr një biletë, një faturë etj. kundrejt një pagese; marr një dokument për një porosi a për diçka tjetër. Premë bileta për teatër. Preu fletëdaljen 
(fletëporosinë, faturën). 

13. Kapërcej rrugën kryq përpara dikujt; i dal përpara dikujt në rrugë dhe e 
pengoj të shkojë më tej; i zë udhën, e ndaloj ose i ndërroj drejtimin; kthej. 
Na preu rrugën një gjarpër. U pres ballin deleve i kthej në një drejtim tjetër. 
Prite kalin (dhinë) se iku! 

14. edhe jokal. bised. Kaloj drejt e mes për mes një hapësire nga bie më 
shkurt; i bie, shkoj; kthej; bie. Prenë djathtas (majtas). Prenë në një rrugë 
anësore. Preu përmes arave (fushës, pyllit). E preu timonin majtas (djathtas). 
Pret shkurt (gjatë) rruga andej. 

15. fig. Them diçka shpejt dhe në mënyrë të vendosur; i përgjigjem menjëherë e shkurt për të mos e lënë dikë të flasë a të vijojë më tej. S`është ashtu - ia preu tjetri. Ia preu shkurt (ashpër). Ia preu aty për aty. Ma preu më tha fjalën e fundit, më tha mendimin e tij të pandryshueshëm. 

16. fig. bised. Caktoj diçka përfundimisht (një çmim, një dënim, një afat etj.); 
vendos, e ndaj mendjen. Nuk ia preu çmimin (pazarin). Prenë ditën e dasmës. 
Nuk e ka prerë ç`zanat do të marrë. E prenë të niseshin bashkë. 

17. vet. veta III (me një trajtë të shkurtër të përemrit vetor në r. kallëzore) fig. Më than, më ngrin; më hyn deri në palcë. Më preu era. Na preu të ftohtët 
(acari, dimri). Të pret veriu (thëllimi). 

18. jokal. vet. veta III (me një trajtë të shkurtër të përemrit vetor në r. 
dhanore) fig. Më dhemb shumë, më ther, më sëmbon (një pjesë e trupit). Më pret barku. Më pret në shpatull. 

19. fig. Ndaloj diçka që kam nisur, e lë, ndërpres punën e dikujt a të diçkaje; 
nuk e lë të vijojë tutje, e ndal, ndërpres. E preu duhanin (rakinë) e la, nuk e pi më. I prenë punimet. E preu këngën (bisedën, punën, lojën). I prenë shakatë. Na e prenë ndihmën. U prenë ujin (dritën). Ia preu gjakun. I pritnin rrogën (bukën). Ia preu sisën foshnjës. Ia preu fjalën (në mes) nuk e la të fliste më; e ndërpreu kur fliste. E preu shoqërinë me të. I prenë marrëdhëniet. 

20. fig. (me një trajtë të shkurtër të përemrit vetor në r. kallëzore). E dobësoj 
a e pakësoj diçka; ia ul ose ia ndal forcën, vrullin etj.; shkurtoj, këput. Ia preu vrullin (hovin). Ia preu vrapin. Ma preu fuqinë. Ia preu oreksin. M`i preu 
këmbët (gjunjët, krahët, duart). Na preu e përpjeta na lodhi shumë, na këputi. E preu vdekja e djalit (ai lajm i hidhur). Ai bar ua pret qumështin bagëtive. 

21. I shtie supës diçka zakonisht të thartë për ta përgatitur lëngun sipas një 
mënyre të veçantë; i hedh qumështit, hirrës etj. tharm ose diçka tjetër për ta 
mpiksur; mpiks. E preu qumështin djathë (gjizë). E preu supën me limon (me 
vezë). Preu pekmezin. 

22. fig. Nuk e mbaj fjalën a besën që i kam dhënë dikujt; e tradhtoj dikë, i dal i pabesë, e lë në baltë. E preu në besë nuk ia mbajti besën e dhënë. E preu në jalë nuk e mbajti fjalën, e gënjeu. 

23. edhe jokal. fig. bised. Kap, kuptoj; mendoj, e marr me mend. Siç ma pret 
mua. Ashtu ma preu. Aq ia pret atij. Nuk ia pret fare. Pret hollë. Nuk ia pret 
mendja. S`ia pret mendja (koka, fiqiri, poçi) edhe poh. Nuk ma priste mendja 
se... 

24. fig. bised. (me një trajtë të shkurtër të përemrit vetor në r. kallëzore). 
Kam shumë nevojë për dikë a dëshirë për diçka, këputem për të; s'duroj dot pa të, e dua shumë; kam nevojë të ngutshme për të bërë diçka, mezi duroj, s'më durohet. E preu për gjumë i flihet shumë. Më preu për bukë (për të ngrënë) më hahet shumë. Nuk më preu për atë njeri nuk kam mall për atë njeri, aq më bën për të. E preu uria. E preu ujët e hollë. 

25. Ia marr këngës pas këngëtarit të parë me zë plotësues, ia kthej me zë të 
dytë. Njëri ia merr e tjetri ia pret. Ia priste bukur.

----------


## chi_mai

bar eshte fjala me e zakonshme

----------


## hope31

fole   (zogu)
fole   (ti fole, veta e 2 njejes)

----------


## BEHARI

veshi-degjon!
veshi-rrobat!
brek -kanali !
brek-rruge !
brek banje!
bri  -cjapi!
bri-mali!

----------

